# Brogyntyn Hall - The House of Tears, Shropshire - August 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (Oct 30, 2015)

*History:*
This is a dominating Neoclassical Grade II listed mansion situated in Shropshire. It was originally constructed in 1735 and stands in a magnificent parkland of nearly 1500 acres of land. The mansion is famed for it's four giant iconic columns and was once owned by royalty. It's nickname 'House of Tears' comes from the fact that three of it's owners died from tragic circumstances, two fatal car crashes and a suicide. The basement of the mansion was once used as a telecommunications headquarters during World War II for the spy network in Europe, much of the original equipment is still down there. The property was sold to developers in 2000 but they have neglected to carry out much work since, they recently put it back on the market and are currently undergoing some restoration work inside.

*Explore:*
Wanted to visit this one for a while, and after me and redhunter convinced loocyloo to pull a sickie and come with us, we were soon on our way up to Shropshire. After a while we gained access in probably the most awkward way possible, but hey we were in! Our exit was a little less dignified, with loocyloo getting stuck on the edge of a wall, and some top class bull from redhunter about how we found the place when confronted by angry farmers. "found it on the British heritage website, and no we definitely haven't been inside" actually worked?!? after threatening to confiscate our cameras and some strong protest from us they went to check the alarms, at which point we made a hasty exit through a field of not so happy cows..

On with some pictures i got from not going inside..
































and to finish up, one i actually took from the outside!





​


----------



## Lavino (Oct 30, 2015)

I like this place I've been a couple times did you get in the other side where the big pillars are..


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Oct 30, 2015)

Lavino said:


> I like this place I've been a couple times did you get in the other side where the big pillars are..



Unfortunately not - that side was sealed and so was the basement, which I really wanted to see. Definitely revisit if im in the area!


----------



## smiler (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm glad you didn't go in VS, that would have really pissed off the hillbillies, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Oct 30, 2015)

TheVampiricSquid said:


> Unfortunately not - that side was sealed and so was the basement, which I really wanted to see. Definitely revisit if im in the area!



That's the side I've done both times first time the basement and second the upper floors but it's alarmed up there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 30, 2015)

What a beautiful building and not too badly knocked around,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 31, 2015)

How nice is that last image....


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 1, 2015)

Blimey what an exquisite building! Those fireplaces are rather marvellous aren't they


----------



## mockney reject (Nov 3, 2015)

Such and awesome place, amazing staircase and great pictures too


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2015)

Fantastic set of photos, I think the last one is my fave! 
Sounds like you had a right adventure, thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Conrad (Nov 3, 2015)

Superb shots as always, looks like a really ornate place


----------



## Adamcreep (Nov 4, 2015)

Could so easily be the inspiration for a Resident Evil mansion setting, looks great !


----------

